# C'est la crise : on rale !



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2008)

On sanctionne les spéculateurs du crédit agricole, c'est bien, on leur fait un peu la morale c'est super, mais bon les 695 millions nouvellement estimés, on peut pas les récupérer hein ? Ils doivent pas être perdus pour tout le monde nan ? On fait bien une demande de recouvrement ou une saisie des biens pour un prolo qui peut pas rembourser son crédit, alors là pourquoi on fait rien ??


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On sanctionne les spéculateurs du crédit agricole, c'est bien, on leur fait un peu la morale c'est super, mais bon les 695 millions nouvellement estimés, on peut pas les récupérer hein ? Ils doivent pas être perdus pour tout le monde nan ? On fait bien une demande de recouvrement ou une saisie des biens pour un prolo qui peut pas rembourser son crédit, alors là pourquoi on fait rien ??



si ils sont perdus.
quand tu joues au loto tu perds ta mise si tu ne gagnes pas.
les produits dérivés c'est pareil: ces gros beeeeeeeeeep ont acheté des contrats sur indice boursier à la hausse en plein ouragan financier.

ils ont parié, ils ont perdu. ceux qui ont touché sont ceux qui ont pris les appels de garanties sur la somme totale engagée.

c'est tout le problème des produits dérivés, certains appellent ça de l'assurance, perso j'appelle ça le casino...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ils ont parié, ils ont perdu.


Avec leur fric a eux?
Et ils vont aller dormir sous des cartons après qu'on ait saisi leur bagnole, leur maison, leurs meubles? 
Je crois pas non...


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2008)

> Avec leur fric a eux?



de toute façon c'est jamais leur fric à eux à l'origine.
c'est compliqué car on ne sait pas réellement si ils ont utilisé un effet de levier pour prendre des contrats dérivés (c'est souvent le cas). et par conséquent la somme aurait donc pu être empruntée (par exemple à une banque dans un pays où les taux d'intérêt sont très faibles, Japon en tête).



> Et ils vont aller dormir sous des cartons après qu'on ait saisi leur bagnole, leur maison, leurs meubles?
> Je crois pas non...



c'est là qu'est le scandale. le patron de la Caisse d'Epargne a même réclamé 3 ans de salaire pour démissionner...

perso je serais bien d'avis de laisser les banques payer pour leur inconscience mais elles ont l'arme nucléaire que les Etats n'ont pas: les comptes des citoyens et des entreprises...
si on les laisse crever et se faire saisir les sommes par les créanciers alors les clients ne reverront plus leur argent...
et bonjour la panique et la situation gravissime que ça provoquerait.

perso j'espère qu'ils vont tous se faire virer sans indemnités parachutes pour faute grave voire faute lourde.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> perso j'espère qu'ils vont tous se faire virer sans indemnités parachutes pour faute grave voire faute lourde.



Je pense même qu'un petit séjour à l'ombre leur ferait le plus grand bien et servirait d'exemple aux successeurs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense même qu'un petit séjour à l'ombre leur ferait le plus grand bien et servirait d'exemple aux successeurs...



... Un grand coup de pied dans les burnes, aussi... Mais juste pour le fun...


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense même qu'un petit séjour à l'ombre leur ferait le plus grand bien et servirait d'exemple aux successeurs...



il faut trouver un motif d'inculpation. Jérome Kerviel aurait fait des faux et trafiqué des procédures informatiques, c'est pour ça qu'il a passé quelques jours à l'ombre.
malheureusement pour les dirigeants il n'y a pas d'infractions manifestes aux codes pénal et monétaire et financier.

il faudrait des enquêtes de l'AMF, des parquets de Paris et Nanterre ainsi que les services du fisc pour pouvoir espérer commencer à trouver quelque chose.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> si ils sont perdus.
> quand tu joues au loto tu perds ta mise si tu ne gagnes pas.



Yep sauf que si je jouais au loto, ça serait mon argent hé hé !


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2008)

Je déplace ici tous vos commentaires sur la crise actuelle de l'économie virtuelle, et si ça s'enflamme, on déplacera au comptoir


----------



## JulienRkt (21 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon ce que certaines banques font via leurs placements à risque, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de jeter de l'argent par une fenêtre en espérant que le vent le fera re-rentrer par celle qui suit...


----------



## benkenobi (21 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'm'en fous, je suis riche !



Bande de prolots.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Octobre 2008)

1°- Ca ne semblait gêner personne, du moins je n'en ai pas entendu parler, quand ces mêmes jeux faisaient faire des profits aux banques et par là même octroyer des crédits à marge négative aux clients. 

2°- Il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup d'affolement médiatico-gouvernemental dans tout ça. Comparez les pertes enregistrées vs les bénéfices de ces établissement à votre salaire. Perso c'est comme si j'avais perdu 30 euros 

3°- Malgré les pertes ... les bénéfices sont là. Alors on est en train de sauver qui ? De sauver quoi ?

4°- A part la Caisse d'Ep et la SoGe ... il est pas juste de parler de pertes. Il faut parler de dépréciation d'actifs il me semble. En fait les moins values enregistrées sont déduites des bilans. Mais un principe de base est pas vendu, pas perdu. 

5°- Je ne pense pas que les établissements vont utiliser les 10 milliards débloqués par l'Etat. Pourquoi prendre de l'argent à 8% quand sur le marché il s'achète à 4 %. Au pire elles vont prendre dans leurs fonds propres. Enfin ça a eu un effet : rassurer le Marché.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> , on leur fait un peu la morale c'est super, mais bon les 695 millions nouvellement estimés, on peut pas les récupérer hein ?



Pourquoi tu veux les récupérer ?? C'est le fric de la banque pas du client il me semble. A part si ta banque t'a dit ce matin qu'elle ne pouvait pas te payer car le fric de ton CODEVI est parti dans les 695 millions . Là c'est con


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> c'est là qu'est le scandale. le patron de la Caisse d'Epargne a même réclamé 3 ans de salaire pour démissionner...


et où vois tu écrit cela dans l'article pointé?
nulle part


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> A part si ta banque t'a dit ce matin qu'elle ne pouvait pas te payer car le fric de ton CODEVI est parti dans les 695 millions . Là c'est con




COMMENT TU LE SAIS POURRI CRAMÉ ??


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et où vois tu écrit cela dans l'article pointé?
> nulle part



ici : 



> M. Milhaud demandant à "sortir par le haut" en menant à leur terme les négociations de fusion et à bénéficier d'une indemnité de départ équivalente à trois années de salaire


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Tentons un débat constructif



Mais t'es complètement dingue, toi! On va finir au comptoir si on fait cela, et en plus il faudra citer ses sources ! :afraid:

Murde alors! 

On l'a dans l'os et pi c'est tout.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Moi j'm'en fous, je suis riche !
> 
> 
> 
> Bande de prolots.



Mais carrrrrrééééément  attends l'autre, qui a initié le sujet, je te dis que c'est un LOCATAIRE en plus.
Il n'y a que les les locataires qui couine tous le temps pour des peccadilles... Dans un autre temps il aurait été concierge, à faire chier toute la maisonnée pour le placement de ses étrennes minables...

Je suis sur qu'il échelonne ses payement de charges en plus.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je suis sur qu'il échelonne ses payement de charges en plus.



C FO TU MAN!!!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ici :


ce qui 'est pas du tout le titre du lien 

et fait reference à ca



> _Nco: Dans le détail, Milhaud a touché en 2007 490 000 euros au titre de son mandat social, 60 000 euros d'avantage en nature pour son logement, 5 586 euros d'avantage en nature pour sa voiture de fonction, 440 000 euros de part variable 2006 versée en 2007, 150 000 euros de prime exceptionnelle 2006 (l'introduction en bourse de Natixis), plus des jetons de présence pour 103 670 euros et 335 000 euros comme "autres indemnités". _ _Par ailleurs, "en cas d'interruption de son mandat", Milhault aurait pu toucher une indemnité de 28 à 36 mois de rémunération brute, dixit le document de référence._


c'est à dire.... son contrat


----------



## nicolasf (21 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Yep sauf que si je jouais au loto, ça serait mon argent hé hé !



C'est là toute l'astuce, jouer avec l'argent des autres ! Et quoi de mieux que de jouer avec l'argent du contribuable ? Franchement, il en a toujours plein, et on peut l'obliger à payer. C'est quand même une excellente idée, fallait y penser !

Et puisqu'il faut citer ses sources : Nicolas (un Nicolas pouvant toujours en cacher un autre...)


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est là toute l'astuce, jouer avec l'argent des autres ! Et quoi de mieux que de jouer avec l'argent du contribuable ? Franchement, il en a toujours plein, et on peut l'obliger à payer. C'est quand même une excellente idée, fallait y penser !
> 
> Et puisqu'il faut citer ses sources : Nicolas (un Nicolas pouvant toujours en cacher un autre...)


Ouais... Nicolas Peyrac part exemple


----------



## patlek (22 Octobre 2008)

Il faudrait que l' on puisse en attraper quelques uns, et les pendre avec les boyos des autres


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2008)

La réponse à vos angoisses est là sous votre pif ! vive la pub sur MacG  :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)

On en fait des tonnes sur les sanctions à infliger aux responsables et ça fait bien de dire que les responsables doivent être punis. Mais c'est le système qui est en cause.

On a déjà eu l'affaire Kerviel qui a fait perdre 5 milliards à la Société Générale. On aurait pû croire que ça aurait un impact sur le fonctionnement du système. Que nenni ! En pleine crise financière , 3 traders de la Caisse d'Epargne qui ont un peu trop joué avec la Bourse font perdre 600 millions d'euros à la Caisse d'Epargne (selon les derniers chiffres que j'ai vu, ce serait même 695 millions).

Mais si un Kerviel a pû faire perdre 5 milliards à la Société Générale, si les 3 traders de la Caisse d'Epargne ont continué à prendre des risques inconsidérés alors que le système est en train de se casser la gueule, c'est que ce système les a poussé à faire ça, en les payant au risque.

Alors, oui, le plan mis en place par l'Eurogroupe, est un bon plan. Si on ne fait pas ça, la catastrophe sera encore plus grande. Mais c'est le contribuable qui au final paiera pour les errements du système. Ce n'est pas normal. Et il faut souhaiter que l'Etat (français) n'ait jamais à mettre la totalité des 360 milliards qui servent de garanties. Sinon, je ne vous dis pas la charge que ça représentera pour les générations futures.

Mais on ne peut pas se contenter de voler au secours des banques en difficulté. Il faut aussi changer les règles de fonctionnement du système. Sinon ça recommencera.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Octobre 2008)

bah... encore les médias qui ne savent pas quoi faire, et qui nous montent la tête pour faire flipper et pour qu'on regarde encore plus leur télé de chiote...

Perso je suis à la Société Générale, ils m'ont accordé un prêt pour acheter un appart/maison, rien n'a changé depuis LA crise !
Apres vous allez me dire : c'est normal, il faut qu'il fasse rentrer des sous, et le credit et un des meilleurs moyen pour eux. Donc, c'est bien ce que je dis : ça change rien pour nous, la populas...

Apres que ceux qui ont des millions et qui veulent des encore des millions, ça doit changer pour eux, c'est sur, mais ils ne doivent pas être au million près !


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> ien n'a changé depuis LA crise !
> ça change rien pour nous, la populas...



En france, on a de la chance, on a le fameux systeme de retraite par repartition. aux etats unis et dans d'autres pays, il y a certains futurs retraites qui doivent pas rigoler ...


----------



## Zyrol (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En france, on a de la chance, on a le fameux systeme de retraite pa repartition. aux etats unis et dans d'autres pays, il y a certains futurs retraites qui doivent pas rigoler ...



Honnêtement, j'ai 27 ans, je suis à mon compte, ça fait longtemps que j'ai fait une croix sur ma future retraite... je me la financerai tout seul, au moins je serais sur d'avoir quelque chose...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Honnêtement, j'ai 27 ans, je suis à mon compte, ça fait longtemps que j'ai fait une croix sur ma future retraite... je me la financerai tout seul, au moins je serais sur d'avoir quelque chose...



Bah justement non, la maintenant, t'aurais la moitie de ce que tu as epargne....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense même qu'un petit séjour à l'ombre leur ferait le plus grand bien et servirait d'exemple aux successeurs...



Je plussois et j'offre la vaseline...


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense même qu'un petit séjour à l'ombre leur ferait le plus grand bien et servirait d'exemple aux successeurs...




En effet...



...il faut bien reconnaître qu'il fait très chaud sous le soleil des îles Caïman!


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'y comprend pas grand chose a tout ça, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que ça soit Jérôme Kerviel ou les autres traders dernièrement, ils ont joué le rôle de fusible, et pertinemment tout le monde est au courant de ces pratiques scandaleuses mais qui ont court dans le monde de la finance.

Le pire, c'est que ce système financier s'auto nourri de ses faillites, et qu'il est pas près de se casser vraiment pleinement la gueule. Au final c'est le contribuable qui paye, toujours plus.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2008)

Pas sûr que ce soit des " failles" mais plutôt la conséquence de ce qui sous tend tout ce systeme
c'est pas la génerosité ou rendre service ou le bien géneral 
 c'est la quête de profit

( et faut pas trop  jouer aux vierges offusquées, certains de ces agents bossaient  pour...nous,  notre recherche de profit avec nos économies)


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2008)

Bah tu sais mes "économies" c'est pas compliqué : j'en ai pas.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> [/U]( et faut pas trop  jouer aux vierges offusquées, certains de ces agents bossaient  pour...nous,  notre recherche de profit avec nos économies)



j'ai des doutes sur le "nous", vois-tu. Parce que la population concernée par des demandes de rendements totalement excessifs doit être archi minoritaire. Que la plupart des individus ne sont pas spécialement portés sur des produits risqués, quand ils ont les moyens d'épargner. Et qu'aujourd'hui, c'est un peu eux qui collectivement, par leurs maigres dépôts bancaires et leur maigre livret A, servent de caution collective à ce système.

Alors qualifier de vierges effarouchées sans discernement, ça me paraît un peu gonflé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi, je m'interroge sur le "bien fondé" de ce système. Pourquoi les banques ne se contentent-elles pas de fonctionner sur le modèle sans aucun risque qui court depuis le 19ème siècle, à savoir : elles nous empruntent notre pognon à 4% d'intérêt (dans les périodes fastes) et nous le re-prêtent ensuite à 15 ou 18%, c'est rentable, rôdé et sans risque, et là au moins, on n'est que simple pigeon, juste comme "client", tandis que là, on paye deux fois, le pognon mal placé qu'on perd, et les impôts supplémentaires qu'ils vont nous pondre pour financer le renflouement de ces messieurs : doubles pigeons, qu'on est, comme client, ET comme contribuable 

Mais bon, faut leur faire confiance, dans la course effrénée aux profits qu'ils mènent, ils vont bien trouver un truc pour nous pigeonner une troisième fois :rateau:


nota note aux benêts : tout ce qui précède relève bien entendu du second degré, je suis parfaitement conscient qu'ils nous pigeonnent déjà bien plus de trois fois


----------



## NED (22 Octobre 2008)

Le truc c'est que nous arrivons aux limites d'un système.
Le cartel financier et économique tel qu'il est prôné aujourd'hui à dépassé les limites de l'acceptable. Ca risque de faire boule de neige à l'envers.
J'ai quelques potes traiders à San Francisco et aussi à Londres. Je peux vous dire que c'est pas fini cette affaire de crise. Il est peu probable que le mouvement de panique soit freiné par l'europe car pour l'instant on commence juste a explorer la face visible de l'iceberg.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'ai quelques potes traiders à San Francisco et aussi à Londres.



*Les amis de mes ennemis*
sont mes ennemis

Les ennemis de mes amis
sont mes ennemis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'y comprend pas grand chose a tout ça, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que ça soit Jérôme Kerviel ou les autres traders dernièrement, ils ont joué le rôle de fusible, et pertinemment tout le monde est au courant de ces pratiques scandaleuses mais qui ont court dans le monde de la finance.
> 
> Le pire, c'est que ce système financier s'auto nourri de ses faillites, et qu'il est pas près de se casser vraiment pleinement la gueule. Au final c'est le contribuable qui paye, toujours plus.


Et comme ça, c'est plus clair ? 

[YOUTUBE]pmT-dnFPBY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et comme ça, c'est plus clair ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pmT-dnFPBY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai des doutes sur le "nous", vois-tu. Parce que la population concernée par des demandes de rendements totalement excessifs doit être archi minoritaire.


Ce n'est pas la question


> Alors qualifier de vierges effarouchées sans discernement, ça me paraît un peu gonflé.


Ah parce que  taper en bloc sur sur tout un pan d'activité -en general par méconnaissance-  c'est pas gonflé peut etre?

je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui pensent que c'est une crise  au sein d'un "bon systeme", c'est tout le systeme , qui existait avec l'approbation ou conscentement muet de tous les rouages, qui a  derivé et pété un cable.
Et ca va faire mal.
J'ai aussi de gros doutes sur  la capacité -ou volonté- de remettre à plat et changer les choses en profondeur.
Dès que du fric est impliqué certains sont prêts-ou forcés-  à faire bien des choses.
( et pas que dans la finance)


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la question
> Ah parce que  taper en bloc sur sur tout un pan d'activité -en general par méconnaissance-  c'est pas gonflé peut etre?



Mais c'est toi qui fait du hors sujet à réfléchir: le titre du sujet, c'est "c'est la crise : on rale! " 

et non pas: "on explique les tenants et les aboutissants, etc , etc"

on est pas au comptoir ici 


_ps: si, c'est la question. Tu dis "notre recherche de profit" comme si cela expliquait les dérives du système. Notre recherche du profit est en fait celle de certains et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait diluer la responsabilité. Point._


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et où vois tu écrit cela dans l'article pointé?
> nulle part



si c'est très bien décrit dans le lien à la fin:



> On est dimanche soir. "Charles Milhaud "fait de la résistance". Il refuse de démissionner, s'estimant "responsable mais pas coupable". "On lui a laissé le choix entre démissionner ou être révoqué", sachant que, dans ce dernier cas, la décision relève, non du conseil, mais de l'assemblée générale de l'Ecureuil, qui ne peut être convoqué avant 40 jours. Une âpre négociation s'engage, M. Milhaud demandant à "sortir par le haut" en menant à leur terme les négociations de fusion et à bénéficier d'une indemnité de départ équivalente à trois années de salaire. A l'unanimité moins une abstention, le conseil la lui refuse.
> 
> Furieux, Charles Milhaud s'enferme dans son bureau où il consulte ses conseils. Son avocat lui conseille d'abandonner cette prétention pour éviter un scandale. Peu avant 21h, il cède et remet sa démission."





> Il est peu probable que le mouvement de panique soit freiné par l'europe car pour l'instant on commence juste a explorer la face visible de l'iceberg.



sad but so true.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2008)

> Mais c'est toi qui fait du hors sujet à réfléchir: le titre du sujet, c'est "c'est la crise : on rale! "
> 
> et non pas: "on explique les tenants et les aboutissants, etc , etc"
> 
> ...



 		 		  		  		  		 Mais je suis parfaitemet IN topic 

Par contre c'est fou le nombre de reflexions dignes d'un comptoir ( de café)

Et contrairement à ce que tu dis la responsabilité est collective et pas celle de boucs emissaires quelques individus qui n'en sont que le produit et émanation


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Mais c'est toi qui fait du hors sujet à réfléchir: le titre du sujet, c'est "c'est la crise : on rale! "





pascalformac a dit:


> Mais je suis parfaitemet IN topic



Evidemment, que mon auguste homonyme est "in topic", forcément, puisque lui, il n'a pas besoin de crise, pour râler


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> de boucs emissaires


On s'en fout! On à qu'a en chopper une dizaine au hasard, planter leur tête au bout d'une pique et les balader dans Wall Street.
Même si ça sert a rien je suis sur que ça soulage :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

A partir du moment où on vit dans un monde qui connait, bon an mal an, une croissance plutôt proche de 5% que de 10%, et que les financiers qui gouvernent le monde estiment que rien ne doit subsister si ça ne rapporte pas au moins 10% de profits, forcément, ça coince à un moment.

Y'a plus de curés ? Pendons donc les financiers !


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

je vous demande de cesser tout de suite ces propos de comptoir! Bordel quoi ! Ce sont des choses sérieuses auxquelles vous ne comprenez manifestement rien! Surtout que vous savez au fond (plutôt fondement) que vous êtes co-responsables de tout cela avec vos pea blindés


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> je vous demande de cesser tout de suite ces propos de comptoir! Bordel quoi ! Ce sont des choses sérieuses auxquelles vous ne comprenez manifestement rien! Surtout que vous savez au fond (plutôt fondement) que vous êtes co-responsables de tout cela avec vos pea blindés



[MODE="Lèche"]Chef, moi, je déconne, hein  Chef, zavez vu, ch'suis pas sérieux, chef ! [/MODE]


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2008)

moi j'aime l'humour des banquiers:



> "Il n'y aura pas de restriction de crédit"



cultissime 

et celle-là aussi:



> Il y a une semaine, les banques françaises annonçaient qu'elles n'avaient pas besoin de l'argent de l'Etat, malgré la mise en place d'un double guichet (l'un à 320 milliards d'euros pour des prêts, l'autre pour des injections en capital à 40 milliards). Et, ô surprise, hier soir, elles ont accepté 10,5 milliards d'euros piochés dans le guichet de 40 milliards.



mais un petit rappel pour ceux qui auraient raté la vanne de l'année 2008:



> il n'y aura pas de krach boursier en 2008



bientôt disponible le DVD des meilleures blagues de banquiers.


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> A partir du moment où on vit dans un monde qui connait, bon an mal an, une croissance plutôt proche de 5% que de 10%, et que les financiers qui gouvernent le monde estiment que rien ne doit subsister si ça ne rapporte pas au moins 10% de profits, forcément, ça coince à un moment.
> 
> Y'a plus de curés ? Pendons donc les financiers !


avec les couilles de qui ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> avec les couilles de qui ?


Ben celles des politiques bien sur! 





Ah on me signale dans l'oreillette qu'ils n'en ont pas... va falloir trouver autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Ca, pour râler, ça va râler dans les chaumières!

Enfin, rien à voir avec la crise de 29 - aujourd'hui, avec la climatisation systématique dans les bureaux, il n'est plus possible d'ouvrir les fenêtres et donc de s'y jeter par.

On avance.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu trouves ?
Moi pas.

Tu vois, le ouikende dernier, je suis allé au Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza de Madrid. Une bien jolie collection que le camarade Thyssen (de Thyssen-Krup, ascenseurs, escalator et machines en d'autres genres) a essentiellement constituée pendant la crise de 29, en achetant les tableaux des types qui, sinon, pensaient à se foutre par la fenêtre.

Les fenêtres, ça créé des opportunités.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est à dire que le sous-entendu positif de l'avancée est fortement lié à une conception linéaire et, surtout, linéairement hiérarchique des choses, conception que l'on peut éventuellement trouver puérile, manichéenne et simpliste.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est à dire que le sous-entendu positif de l'avancée est fortement lié à une conception linéaire et, surtout, linéairement hiérarchique des choses, conception que l'on peut éventuellement trouver puérile, manichéenne et simpliste.



Effectivement, ce point nécessiterait un approfondissement. 








Qu'on les pende tous ces financiers encravatés! D'toute façon, ils ont pas de goût alors faut pas espérer visiter un musée J.Kerviel dans une 40aine d'année


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et contrairement à ce que tu dis la responsabilité est collective et pas celle de boucs emissaires quelques individus qui n'en sont que le produit et émanation



Je suis peut être a ranger dans la catégorie de ceux qui réagissent d'un niveau de zinc selon toi, mais me sentir responsable ? non pas du tout.

Je suis un consommateur certes, mais pas des marchés boursiers. Je n'ai jamais été et ne serais jamais d'accord avec l'aspect purement virtuel de la spéculation. C'est un système qui est a gerber j'en ai toujours été convaincu.

Je ne joue pas avec l'argent des autres moi.
Alors que ce système se casse la gueule, je serais vraiment. En revanche, et c'est une réalité, de comptoir peut être si tu aimes le qualifier ainsi, ce sont les contribuables comme moi, qui n'ont rien demandé au monde financier (traders / bourse, etc) qui vont le prendre en pleine poire, tout ça parce que la seule chose qu'ils demandent, c'est que la banque (contre participation financière - ben oui c'est un service qu'on paye - je le rappelle tout de même) gardent leurs maigres économies.


Solidaire, absolument pas ; concerné, complètement ; responsable, même pas en rêve.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Solidaire, absolument pas ; concerné, complètement ; responsable, même pas en rêve.



TU MAN !  (jaipatoukompri  )

Tu ne le sais pas, mais tu es responsable. Parce que tu vis dans une société qui a cautionné ce système ! Parce qu'on au plus profond (mais très très très très profondément) de toi, tu es un trader qui s'ignore ! Parce que tu es comme tout le monde:  tu veux de l'argent! 

Toi aussi, tu seras la cible de la curie! Tous  coupables!

D'ailleurs, fais pas le malin, hein. Tu dis n'avoir rien à voir avec tout cela, mais tout le monde sait que tu joues avec tes bourses ! Inutile de le nier!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

Bassman c'est rien qu'un communiss!


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bassman c'est rien qu'un communiss!




Karl Bassman !!


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> TU MAN !  (jaipatoukompri  )
> 
> Tu ne le sais pas, mais tu es responsable. Parce que tu vis dans une société qui a cautionné ce système ! Parce qu'on au plus profond (mais très très très très profondément) de toi, tu es un trader qui s'ignore ! Parce que tu es comme tout le monde:  tu veux de l'argent!
> 
> ...



Même que maintenant je bosse avec des traders :sick: (sisi c'est vrai :mouais: )


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2008)

parisien en plus


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Même que maintenant je bosse avec des traders :sick: (sisi c'est vrai :mouais: )



ah ba tu vois! COU PA BLE!

J'suis sûr que c'est avec ça que t'as acheté ta mob!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ah ba tu vois! COU PA BLE!


Ouais! Coupons lui les bourses!


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais! Coupons lui les bourses!




t'es sûr que tu veux pas le renflouer?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi je viens de réaliser que le prix du Champagne risque de baisser, avec tous ces amerloques qui ne vont plus rien avoir à arroser... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> t'es sûr que tu veux pas le renflouer?



Tu veux pas poster une photo, au lieu de raconter des conneries ?!!...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> parisien en plus


 
Trader, tête de chien!
Banquier, tête de veau!


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux pas poster une photo, au lieu de raconter des conneries ?!!...




Ils ont saisi mon appareil (photo, je précise  ), je n'ai plus que mon pc! Salauds d'banquiers!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Banquier, tête de veau!



Nan... De vié!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> t'es sûr que tu veux pas le renflouer?


J'ai du limité ma production a ma stricte consommation pour échapper aux quotas laitiers européens de la PAC.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2008)

Vous en avez pas marre de vous plaindre les pauvres !!

On ne vous demande pas de comprendre, de réfléchir ou même d'imaginer
un autre système, mais de payer !
Pour tout le reste, d'autres s'en chargent ... Ayez confiance !

Alors sortez vos chéquiers, reprenez le boulot et CONSOMMEZ ! 

Bon ... J'y retourne j'ai une banque à renflouer moi !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

T'es pas obligé de les aimer, tu sais.
L'important c'est que eux, ils t'aiment - te vénèrent et t'envie, en fait, que l'illusion d'avoir peut-être la chance d'être un jour comme toi leur maintienne bien le nez dans le caca, persuadé que c'est la faute de leur nez si ça pue.
Le reste...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'es pas obligé de les aimer, tu sais.
> L'important c'est que eux, ils t'aiment - te vénèrent et t'envie, en fait, que l'illusion d'avoir peut-être la chance d'être un jour comme toi leur maintienne bien le nez dans le caca, persuadé que c'est la faute de leur nez si ça pue.
> Le reste...



Ouais, d'accord, mais bon moi, juste de les regarder se débattre dans la fange visqueuse et opaque du RMI, ça me lasse... 


Du coup, j'aime bien leur appuyer un peu d'ssus avec le bout de ma canne d'ivoire à pommeau d'argent... 



Nous autres, riches, on a des passe-temps plus dignes que le foute


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

Ce matin je voulais acheter une baguette et 12 croissants pour mon petit déj et j'avais plus que 15 centimes dans ma bourse ! 

Hier j'avais au moins 20  pourtant avant d'aller au bar, je comprends pas 

*C'EST LA CRISE J'VOUS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT !!!! *


----------



## fredintosh (23 Octobre 2008)

19,85 euros pour 15 bières, c'est pourtant pas cher.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> 19,85 euros pour 15 bières, c'est pourtant pas cher.



Salauds d'pauvres. Non seulement ils savent pas gérer leur bourse, mais en plus, c'est des poivrots! 

Aller zou! qu'on les expulse de leurs maisons!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs, si les miséreux outre-Atlantique avaient utilisé leur argent à rembourser leur crédit immobilier plutôt qu'à roter de la Bud' devant une télé écran plat dernier cri nous n'en serions pas là.

Qu'ils payent, maintenant!


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> 19,85 euros pour 15 bières, c'est pourtant pas cher.



Je pouvais pas laisser passer une occasion pareille :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si les miséreux outre-Atlantique avaient utilisé leur argent à rembourser leur crédit immobilier plutôt qu'à roter de la Bud' devant une télé écran plat dernier cri nous n'en serions pas là.
> 
> Qu'ils payent, maintenant!



Tout en se gavant de pizzas et de hamburgers.
Ca compte aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

En fait, il y a de la logique dans tout ça, les riches cherchent à accaparer la totalité de la richesse mondiale, acculant ainsi les pauvres à crever de faim, de froid ou de plein d'autre choses. Une fois tous les pauvres morts, ils ne se retrouveront qu'entre riches, les moins riches seront alors considérés comme des pauvres, et on recommence &#8230;

A la fin, il n'en restera qu'un ! :king:


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> 19,85 euros pour 15 bières, c'est pourtant pas cher.



Y a des bourgeois ici, 

Avec 19 euros, t'as 4 pack de 25 au LIDL


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a des bourgeois ici,
> 
> Avec 19 euros, t'as 4 pack de 25 au LIDL



De la bière de _luxe_... 

Chaton...


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> De la bière de _luxe_...
> 
> Chaton...



ah mais je vois qu'on ne se refuse rien !  

normal que t'arrives plus à payer ton crédit pour ton écran plat!


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ah mais je vois qu'on ne se refuse rien !
> 
> normal que t'arrives plus à payer ton crédit pour ton écran plat!


Personne ne prête aux dessineux, sans un contrat d'édition !...  
_"Vous avez des bulletins de salaire ?!...
Ben non, puissque j'vous dis k'chuis pas salarié !...
Ah !... Vous avez des preuves de votre activité ?!... Genre des factures ?!...
Oui, oui... C'est moi qui produit mes propres factures...
Ah... 
Vous ne pouvez pas me dire quelles seront vos rentrées ?!...
Ben nan...
Ça vas pas marcher, alors!..."
_


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2008)

Un Artiste (maudit*), çà vit de pain sec et d' eau fraiche.


*Un artiste est forcément maudit, c' est comme çà.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Un Artiste (maudit*), çà vit de pain sec et d' eau fraiche.
> 
> 
> *Un artiste est forcément maudit, c' est comme çà.


fais gaffe que la malédiction ne te retombe pas dessus  :hein:


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Salauds d'pauvres. Non seulement ils savent pas gérer leur bourse, mais en plus, c'est des poivrots!
> 
> Aller zou! qu'on les expulse de leurs maisons!









*MAIS TANT MIEUX !!!
MAIS TAAAAANNNNNT MIEUUUUUUUUX !!! 
QU'ILS CRÈVENT TOUS CES NOIRS !!!!*​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Un Artiste (maudit*), çà vit de pain sec et d' eau fraiche.
> 
> 
> *Un artiste est forcément maudit, c' est comme çà.


 
Ouais, mais la posture du maudit ne fais par forcément l'artiste.


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2008)

Néanmoins, souvent le mot dit l'homme.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

'tain.....

En vannes aussi, c'est la crise, on dirait.


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2008)

Quand la bourse plonge, tout plonge.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Quand la bourse plonge, tout plonge.



J'avais une cousine qui travaillait à la bourse


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

elle a plongé?


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> elle a plongé?



Oui elle s'est suicidée avec un blender, atroce 

mais j'ai des photos d'elle nue avant la boucherie, me contacter par mp.

ps : elle était femme de ménage mais elle criait plus fort que les traders.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Octobre 2008)

Pas la crise pour tout le monde faut-il le rappeler 

Bernard Maris à propos des paradis fiscaux, site ouaibe de _Marianne_


----------



## fedo (25 Octobre 2008)

> Pas la crise pour tout le monde faut-il le rappeler



ah non ça pour ceux qui ont achetés des contrats à la baisse avec forte volatilité c'est même 14 juillet :mouais:


----------



## Chang (27 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis un consommateur certes, mais pas des marchés boursiers. Je n'ai jamais été et ne serais jamais d'accord avec l'aspect purement virtuel de la spéculation. C'est un système qui est a gerber j'en ai toujours été convaincu.
> 
> Je ne joue pas avec l'argent des autres moi.



En voila une parole censee ... 

Depuis quelques annees on pousse les gens consommer du produit financier. Rien que le nom me fait rire. Achetez des actions, investissez ... Mais bon sang, faut quand meme pas etre sortit de polytechnique pour savoir que si une banque te pousse a lui donner de l'argent, c'est que c'est un plan foireux sans filet de rattrapage.

Et puis le boursicottage, le fait de jouer avec des valeurs et de l'argent virtuel, faut quand meme pas croire que ca va pas te peter a la jieule un jour ... les seuls qui en profitent sont ceux qui prennent leurs comissions car y'aura toujours des paumes pour croire quils vont se payer une retraite a 35 ans en y passant 8h par jour, en meme temps que leur taf, planques derriere un ecran ...

Le systeme actuel est tellement pourrave dans sa moelle que le profit si l'on veut quil atteigne les sommets escomptes et attendus par les z'actionnaires, ces gens qui se curent le fion en demandant des licenciements, il doit etre realise par des operations financieres ... les activites commerciales ne sont qu'une facette de plus en plus petite ... 

Le seul point positif, c'est que l'immobilier va baisser ... enfin au moins vers chez nous ... et que ca va bien leur niker leurs ptites faces a ces investisseurs du dimanche ... et je passerai apres quand les prix seront normaux ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ici :


Allons, allons "on" essayait d'être drôle, c'est tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Le seul point positif, c'est que l'immobilier va baisser ... enfin au moins vers chez nous ... et que ca va bien leur niker leurs ptites faces a ces investisseurs du dimanche ... et je passerai apres quand les prix seront normaux ...  ...



La valeur refuge ayant toujours été l'immobilier en cas de crise, ça serait bien étonnant que ça baisse tant que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> De la bière de _luxe_...
> 
> Chaton...


Oui oui.

Mais j'avais déjà vomi avant  Désolé, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain.....
> 
> En vannes aussi, c'est la crise, on dirait.


Je l'avais déjà signalé !


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je l'avais déjà signalé !


Bon ben on vas te revendre à Macbidouille alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Z'ont pas les moyens&#8230; ils n'aiment pas trop mon style (non plus ) là-bas


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ai de très bon contact avec grouik, je vais voir ce que je peux faire mon chaton


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est ça ! _Contacte_-le !


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2008)

Nom d'un apéro au banga, il me répond pas le bougre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Je te l'ai dit 100 fois !!!! 

POSE LA QUESTION *AVANT* !!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Nom d'un apéro au banga, il me répond pas le bougre


il est au waters


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Octobre 2008)

Et au fait, il y en a parmi vous qui ont acheté des actions apple, au moment où elles se situaient aux alentours de 200$??


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2008)

Non, pourquoi, on aurai du ? Bon, je me suis encore fait avoir, moi je les ai prises lorsqu'elles étaient à 25 $


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2008)

Cette""crise"  est formidable une merveilleuse opportunité

elle va servir de prétexte à plein de choses qu'en d'autres conjonctures beaucoup auraient jamais avalées
-serrage de vis géneralisée

-interventions des Etats

-restructurations divers et en mode radical _" c'est la crise'_
_ on vire 10.000 personnes, on ferme"
( ah ben vi on peut pas faire autrement signez là )_
exemple de la semaine camif
ou le prévisible
_z'allez pas oser "revendiquer " soyez déjà content d'avoir un emploi, d'ailleurs à cause de la crise  on va geler votre salaire_ 

-suppression de tel ou tel budget projet réformes
premiers secteurs à morfler culture et social puis sans doute les mesures anti pollution
ca commence déjà

-et pour reprendre ce dont parle l'écrieur
-vitriers et croque morts " metiers d'avenir"
et aussi 
-psys , pharmacies et labos ( anti depresseurs anxyiolitiques somnifères etc)
-materiel de camping ( ca va expulser sévère de logements loués ou acheter à crédit)
-huissiers

( note songer à acheter des actions de groupes specialisés )


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> premiers secteurs à morfler culture et social



Culture ? T'es sûr ? Pourtant, Albanel, elle a pas l'air de penser qu'elle va devoir se restreindre au niveau des coupures d'accès internet, malgré le prix que ça va coûter


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Culture ? T'es sûr ? Pourtant, Albanel, elle a pas l'air de penser qu'elle va devoir se restreindre au niveau des coupures d'accès internet, malgré le prix que ça va coûter


m'enfin...c'est une mesure de sauvetage d'emploi voire  création de nouveaux métiers( auxiliaire de justice privée mercenaires chasseurs de messans télechargeurs )


et j'ai adoré le retocage " social" express;  coupure mais acces à ...email !
On atteint des  sommets dans le n'importe nawak
ceci dit ca sent le jeu de poker menteur , car c'est pas gagné surtout à l'échelle européenne et un enterrement progressif est très possible

Quant au reste du champ culture , il commence à  passer en mode " arrière toute"

 de toute facons les artistes  c'est rien que  des égoistes et des parasites, à rééduquer.
on peut envisager  des camps de réeducation, des grands travaux , autobahns, usines d'armement , etc etc 
heureusement l'ex  fichier edvige ( qui n'a pas vraiment disparu) va permettre, en douce,  de classer tout ca en " bons citoyens - mauvais citoyens"


----------



## fedo (31 Octobre 2008)

> ( note songer à acheter des actions de groupes specialisés )



oui les spiritueux sont des valeurs refuges en période de crise.
y en a plein le CAC 40

et en plus ça finance les 35 heures avec les cigarettes .


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, j'ai une copine qui a acheté son appart à taux variable... 

La banque lui a écrit. Elle a le choix entre voir le montant de son crédit augmenter de 190&#8364; par mois dans un premier temps, ou de rallonger de 5 ans son crédit en restant à taux fixe.
Soit 35 000 &#8364; supplémentaires, dans ce cas.


Dans sa grande bonté, la Banque lui a précisé que cette rallonge à taux fixe se ferait au taux en vigueur lors de l'achat, et non aux taux actuels, beaucoup plus hauts. Un vrai geste commercial !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai une copine qui a acheté son appart à taux variable...
> 
> La banque lui a écrit. Elle a le choix entre voir le montant de son crédit augmenter de 190 par mois dans un premier temps, ou de rallonger de 5 ans son crédit en restant à taux fixe.
> Soit 35 000  supplémentaires, dans ce cas.
> ...


Il faut qu'elle demande à l'Etat de financer la rallonge de 35 000 euros. Après tout, il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que les banques qui profitent des élans de générosité de l'Etat.


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon faut que je joue au Loto...
Voyons.... si je gagne... mmmhh, je place les fonds sur les comptes de mon entreprise... je me prépare un parachute doré... pas de salariés pour gueuler, pas de syndicat... 

et je fais faire un couteau à huîtres siglé à mon enseigne et je l'offre à PATOCH' 


 ... ouais ... 

Pas mal...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2008)

Moi si je gagne au loto, je rachète Nabaztag, et je renomme le lapin macinside.

Et y aura plein de nouvelles fonctions. 

 

"j'ai un problème avec mon macinside, y bouge plus les oreilles"
"mon macinside ma sifflé toutes mes bières, c'est normal?"
"je peux connecter mon macinside en firewire?"
"j'aimerais ajouter des cheveux à mon macinside?"


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2008)

Moi si je gagne au loto, je fais changer le nom des "tongs" en "Schlapettes".


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> "j'aimerais ajouter des cheveux à mon macinside?"



Naaan ça c'est la poupée Zarathoustra


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2008)

si t'as 10 poupées macinside, je crois que tu peux les échanger contre une zarathoustra. Mais c'est plus compliqué à utiliser.


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi si je gagne au loto, je rachète Nabaztag, et je renomme le lapin macinside.
> 
> Et y aura plein de nouvelles fonctions.



Moi je lui fais achète une interface dictée magique avec Port USB pour le transfert de textes corrigés


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> si t'a 10 poupées macinside, je crois que tu peux l'échanger contre une zarathoustra. mais c'est plus compliquer a utiliser.



Ouais mais c'est quand même moins bugué


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2008)

et lui a plusieurs isight intégrées plus des APN et quelques iphones

un des problemes avec le macinside  c'est de savoir quand il est vraiment chargé ou pas 
les indicateurs sont un peu faussés
Et y a le défaut d'usine des genoux ( finition pas top)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et je fais faire un couteau à huîtres siglé à mon enseigne et je l'offre à PATOCH'



Priez très fort pour que surtout je ne gagne jamais au Loto...


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Priez très fort pour que surtout je ne gagne jamais au Loto...


Ben pourquoi ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2008)

Tais-toi et prie!


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tais-toi et prie!


Bouge pas, toi....


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...)
> et je fais faire un couteau à huîtres siglé à mon enseigne et je l'offre à PATOCH'





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Priez très fort pour que surtout je ne gagne jamais au Loto...





tirhum a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ?!...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tais-toi et prie!





tirhum a dit:


> Bouge pas, toi....


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>


MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Tiens, Patoche à piqué le costard "spécial barbec" à Rezba !


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, Patoche à piqué le costard "spécial barbec" à Rezba !



Tu y étais?



Sérieusement, je te crois, patoch, et je prie....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Tu y étais?



Nan, mais j'ai vu les photos ! 




Patoch, je prierais bien, mais ma religion me l'interdit


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2008)

Arrrêtez...


...ça dois pas être facile pour lui ...


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Allez Barack va nous casser la baraque !


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Allez Barack va nous casser la baraque !



Place pas tes espoirs trop haut quand même...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Place pas tes espoirs trop haut quand même...



C'est exactement ce que je me disais. Comment ce mec, qui est d'une insipidité digne d'un discours de ségolène, peut susciter autant d'enthousiasme... Bizarre. Alors qu'ils en avaient une bonne, eus, de présidentiable, autrement plus couilluue que ce grand dadais. Bref encore le mauvais cheval, moins mauvais que le précédent certainement (il faut dire, c'est facile), mais pas terrible quand même.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, enfin, Hillary Clinton n'était pas non plus une offre de premier choix ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je me disais. Comment ce mec, qui est d'une insipidité digne d'un discours de ségolène, peut susciter autant d'enthousiasme..


t'as peut etre mal écouté ou pas pigé ce qui s'est passé.
Il a galvanisé et rassemblé  , chose qu'il sait très bien faire ( déjà son discours  en 2004 etait  hors norme et laissait entrevoir quelque chose ) il a    fait une campagne de longue haleine cohérente et  très bien organisée (meilleure que celles de  tous les autres)


julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais, enfin, Hillary Clinton n'était pas non plus une offre de premier choix !


et elle a fini par agacer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais, enfin, Hillary Clinton n'était pas non plus une offre de premier choix ! :rateau:


Et Mc Cain encore moins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et Mc Cain encore moins.



Certainly not, but, je suis heureux pour la planète, qu'il ne l'ai pas emporté, mais cependant,  j'ai bien aimé la manière dont il a salué la victoire de son adversaire, c'était très fair play, et non dépourvu de panache. Bien des hommes politiques de notre côté de l'Atlantique feraient bien de s'en inspirer ! Mr McCain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certainly not, but, je suis heureux pour la planète, qu'il ne l'ai pas emporté, mais cependant,  j'ai bien aimé la manière dont il a salué la victoire de son adversaire, c'était très fair play, et non dépourvu de panache. Bien des hommes politiques de notre côté de l'Atlantique feraient bien de s'en inspirer ! Mr McCain


J'ai aussi trouvé sa réaction très classe.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et Mc Cain encore moins.



Ah ben ouais. 
Mais bon, on était du côté démocrate, là, donc...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

Mccain est un cas un peu à part
Coincé entre sa posture d'indépendance ou atyique, copieusement détesté d'une grande partie de la...droite et d'une partie de l'appareil Républicain
 ( on oublie un peu vite qu'il a été compagnon de route des Bush puis plus du tout du tout , il a même été a deux doigts de passer du coté démocrate)
 et  lui a raté lla stratégie de rassembleur
Et quoiqu'en désaccord avec ses idées je trouve qu'il a été très bien dans 2 contextes  particuliers
Il a a plusieurs reprises défendu Obama devant ses propres supporters ( Obama l'étranger , musulman, l'ami des terroristes etc) et son discours saluant la victoire d'Obama,  un ton très élégant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas Obama peut pas être pire que Bush ou McCain (même si McCain très classe sur le discours de défaite et beaucoup moins cons que certains (certaines ?) en France  ), mais ce qui me faisait peur c'est pas surtout McCain mais surtout l'autre folle de Palin :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2008)

Héhé, et heureusement, on aura pas à voir sa tronche d'actrice de X sur le retour à la télé avant longtemps 

Mais le pauvre vieux McCain avait l'air plus soulagé qu'autre chose si vous voulez mon avis _( pour savoir pourquoi, clique le lien dans ma signature, petit coquin  )_ 


On le comprend...




Evidemment, il ne faut pas mettre nos espoirs trop haut, il y aura forcément des déceptions, mais si l'on ne se permet pas d'espérer, d'avoir foi en l'humanité dans de tels moments, alors quand est ce qu'on pourra le faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Héhé, et heureusement, on aura pas à voir sa tronche d'actrice de X sur le retour à la télé avant longtemps


ne pas crier victoire trop vite 
Elle envisage déjà d'etre candidate républicaine pour 2012


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas crier victoire trop vite
> Elle envisage déjà d'etre candidate républicaine pour 2012



D'être candidate 
Et elle est loin, semble-t-il, de rassembler le parti républicain.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

et alors?
Mccain , au début  personne ne lui donnait une chance et... il a été finaliste
 et  Obama au tout début en 2004- 2005 était  souvent vu comme outsider-à tort-  la suite la montrer


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Novembre 2008)

Ça n'a rien à voir.
L'extrémisme caractérisée de Sarah Palin effraie son propre camp, et rassembler son propre parti + la majorité des électeurs sur sa candidature est mission impossible, tant on sait que l'élection américaine, comme dans tous les systèmes bipartistes, se joue au centre. Il faudra d'ici 2012 qu'elle infléchisse ses positions sur bon nombre de sujets.
Mais enfin, on n'en est pas là...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2008)

ca a tout à voir

ce qui compte n'est pas tellement les positions du dit candidat mais sa capacité à rassembler des courants differents voire très opposés et ca tient parfois de la jonglerie acrobatique.

Mccain en est un très bon exemple, Mccain était percu  comme trop à "gauche" par une grande partie des républicains  ( ce qui d'ailleurs expliqua en partie le choix de Palin)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2008)

Quoi qu'il en soit, la tâche qui attend Obama est immense (crise financière, Irak, Afghanistan,..) et les problèmes ne vont pas se régler d'un claquement de doigt. Je pense qu'il est très conscient de cela et ne prétend pas qu'il suffise qu'il soit élu pour que les problèmes se règlent). C'est déjà un bon début.


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2008)

N'empêche que ré-entendre aujourd'hui Sarko, dans son véhément et engagé discours, voulant nous refourguer des sub'primes à la française, on a franchement envie de rire... jaune... très jaune...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> N'empêche que ré-entendre aujourd'hui Sarko, dans son véhément et engagé discours, voulant nous refourguer des sub'primes à la française, on a franchement envie de rire... jaune... très jaune...


Ah bah mon vieux, ça t'as bien raison, on en a un bon stock de comiques de ce genre  

Moi ce que je préfere c'est quand Junker et Merkel le renvoie dans sa niche... 
Et ce qui me fais rire c'est le regard qu'elle a sur lui, quand elle toise le petit Sarkoléon et son allure, son côté bling-bling "Bigardien" et pas fut-fute.. ce regard de bonne Allemande de l'est, droite, stoïque et réflechie 
J'imagine directement dans la langue de Goethe les qualificatifs qui doivent lui passe par la tête dans ces moments 

Oooh ce que j'aimerai les entendre


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2008)

Ach ...Der Zwerg mit Talonettes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2008)

Ce message a été supprimé par Grug. Motif: Raler : pas floudre ! 





Pffffffffff... Se faire effacer comme des malpropres, alors qu'on subit déjà la crise de plein fouet ; j'vous jure, y'a vraiment de quoi râler!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Dixit Colporteur France Loisir : "La Crise c'est pas drôle". 

Et si...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2008)

J'en ai marre de la crise, mon banquier veut même plus me prêter du pognon. Moi qui paie mes aggios rubis sur l'ongle depuis des années !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2008)

sans doute à cause de ca


l'écrieur a dit:


> *rubis sur l'ongle* depuis des années !


il sait que t'es amateur de vins fins
( et le monde bancaire  n'est pas cyhrrose)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Purée&#8230; ça va me coûter un bras, mais je suis dores et déjà plus que satisfait de pouvoir me passer de "ça" pendant 15 jours&#8230;


----------



## zepatente (8 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En tout cas Obama peut pas être pire que Bush ou McCain (même si McCain très classe sur le discours de défaite et beaucoup moins cons que certains (certaines ?) en France  ), mais ce qui me faisait peur c'est pas surtout McCain mais surtout l'autre folle de Palin :mouais:



En fait c'est surtout une avancé sur l'image des hommes et femmes de couleur . Bref une victoire pour l'être humain . C'est surtout une victoire pour les américains car les démocrates sont des politiciens qui savent protéger les intérêts des américains. Par contre , on va tous en baver sur les exportations car les frontières vont se fermer et la taxe d'exportation que clinton avait institué et que  bush a enlevé , va être de retour. les démocrates sont des protectionnistes et je vois pas pourquoi çà changerait surtout durant cette crise.

Par contre pourquoi Obama est ressentit en France pour un homme de gauche ? au Usa , il y a la droite et la droite dur c'est tout.

Le discours de Mc CAin fut comme tous les discours de perdants aux usa , un discours humble . Le ricains ont cette force de se ranger simplement et d'un seul homme derrière le plus fort sans trop de polémiques . Je trouve que celui d'Al gore en 2000 avait été plus beau sachant qu'il avait été fourré bien profond ...

Pour revenir à la crise , s'il y a un banquier dans la salle , il faut que l'on m'explique une chose. quand on a m'a expliquer la bourse , on m'a toujours dit si çà baisse , c'est que les banques vendent . alors pourquoi financer des banques qui se sont fait du flouse avec leurs actions vendues ?

@+


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> En fait c'est surtout une avancé sur l'image des hommes et femmes de couleur . Bref une victoire pour l'être humain . C'est surtout une victoire pour les américains car les démocrates sont des politiciens qui savent protéger les intérêts des américains. Par contre , on va tous en baver sur les exportations car les frontières vont se fermer et la taxe d'exportation que clinton avait institué et que  bush a enlevé , va être de retour. les démocrates sont des protectionnistes et je vois pas pourquoi çà changerait surtout durant cette crise.
> 
> @+



Cette solution aura le merite de proteger leur entreprise, et leur emploi...



zepatente a dit:


> Pour revenir à la crise , s'il y a un banquier dans la salle , il faut que l'on m'explique une chose. quand on a m'a expliquer la bourse , on m'a toujours dit si çà baisse , c'est que les banques vendent . alors pourquoi financer des banques qui se sont fait du flouse avec leurs actions vendues ?
> @+



en situtation normale, c'est probablement vrai. pas lors d'un crack...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

*Philippe Marini, sénateur UMP de lOise, propose un amendement pour déduire des revenus 2009 les pertes liées au krach boursier*

Ce monsieur ne manque pas dhumour !


----------



## joubichou (8 Décembre 2008)

Il est déja mort son amendement


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

*Marini retire son amendement qui na comment dire pas fait lunanimité*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Marini retire son amendement qui n&#8217;a&#8230; comment dire&#8230; pas fait l&#8217;unanimité*



J'ai perdu au Loto! 
Cotisez-vous pour me rembourser le gros lot, bande d'empaffés!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai perdu au Loto!
> Cotisez-vous pour me rembourser le gros lot, bande d'empaffés!!!!


Faut voir ! As-tu tes entrées à lUMP ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Faut voir ! As-tu tes entrées à l&#8217;UMP ?



Je suis prêt à beugler "sieg heil", s'il y a du pognon à la clé!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis prêt à beugler "sieg heil", s'il y a du pognon à la clé!


Tss tss tss aucun amour propre :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai perdu au Loto!
> Cotisez-vous pour me rembourser le gros lot, bande d'empaffés!!!!


Quand j'ai vu cet amendement, c'est ce que je me suis demandé : allaient-ils faire la même chose pour ceux qui perdent au Loto.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai vu cet amendement, c'est ce que je me suis demandé : allaient-ils faire la même chose pour ceux qui perdent au Loto.



Lautre jour j'ai acheté ma carte orange mensuelle et je lai perdue (cest vrai !!!!), jai dû la racheter. Jexige une déduction fiscale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Moi, j'ai jamais eu d'illusions... Comme j'ai rien perdu, je peux garder la tête haute et ne rien demander à personne...


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, j'ai jamais eu d'illusions... *Comme j'ai rien perdu*, je peux garder la tête haute et ne rien demander à personne...



Même ton froc ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Même ton froc ?



même! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Même ton froc ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> même! :style:



Surtout !


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2008)

Moi avec mon boulot crise ou pas crise ca change rien, c'est toujours précaire...
C'est bien cette crise (si on peut appeler ça comme ça), Ca va faire réagir un peu les consciences et peut-être montrer là où est la vraie vie, revenir a des valeurs un peu plus saines.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Moi avec mon boulot crise ou pas crise ca change rien, c'est toujours précaire...
> C'est bien cette crise (si on peut appeler ça comme ça), Ca va faire réagir un peu les consciences et peut-être montrer là où est la vraie vie, revenir a des valeurs un peu plus saines.



Et faire que les requins se mettent à bouffer des algues ? Tu crois au père Noël, là, mon p'tit Ned


----------



## NED (9 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et faire que les requins se mettent à bouffer des algues ? Tu crois au père Noël, là, mon p'tit Ned



Bha tu crois que je me suis affublé de ce bonnet à ponpon depuis pas mal de temps pour quoi hein?


Ceci dit les requins vont bien finir par en bouffer de l'algue, si ce n'est déjà pas commencé, car y'aura pu de ptits poissons à bouffer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Ceci dit les requins vont bien finir par en bouffer de l'algue, si ce n'est déjà pas commencé, car y'aura pu de ptits poissons à bouffer.



Oh, ça fait déjà un moment qu'ils se bouffent entre eux, et que les petits poissons ne sont avalés que comme "amuse gueule collatéral dont ils n'ont rien à foutre" !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Tss tss tss aucun amour propre :mouais:





C'est ça que j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Marini retire son amendement qui na comment dire pas fait lunanimité*


 
[Voix de velours qui roule légèrement les r]
*Marini l'a
Ah! comme on dit, dans le baba
Avec lui je veux jusqu'au jour
Danser cette rumba des vautours...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Décembre 2008)

*La Banque mondiale pas très optimiste pour léconomie mondiale en 2009* :casse:

(Ze link is in English, I am navré)


----------



## Pierrou (9 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> [Voix de velours qui roule légèrement les r]
> *Marini l'a
> Ah! comme on dit, dans le baba
> Avec lui je veux jusqu'au jour
> Danser cette rumba des vautours...*



Ah ouais, mais attends, il en a sorti un autre de sa besace, me semble-t'il. Il serait à présent de retirer la demi-part d'impôts supplémentaires aux familles monoparentales 

( _ ici, je rappelle que les impôts sont calculés selon la base de parts constituant un ménage, à raison d'une part par adulte et une demi part par enfant. Plus il y a de part, moins on paie. Jusqu'ici une femme vivant seule avec un enfant comptait non pas pour une part et demie, mais une parte, plus une demi ( le gamin ), plus une autre demi pour alléger le poids de la monoparentalité )_


Il le veut, son amendement à la con


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *La Banque mondiale pas très optimiste pour léconomie mondiale en 2009* :casse:
> 
> (Ze link is in English, I am navré)



You deurti mozeufeuqueur!!!


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2008)

*Le déconseil du jour donc :*

Proposer ça à une personne réellement obèse et mal dans sa peau :







Le relou aussi il boivait pas d'alcool...  



:rose: :rose: :rose:


Sur le coup je me suis quand même bien mordu les joues, putain la bourde quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Le déconseil du jour donc :*
> 
> Proposer ça à une personne réellement obèse et mal dans sa peau :



*y'a mieux à lui proposer...*


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *y'a mieux à lui proposer...*




Excellent !! Et parfait pour la crise car bien moins cher que la chatte personnelle !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent !! Et parfait pour la crise car bien moins cher que la chatte personnelle !!



Moi j'ai commandé la skin en toile de verre... crise oblige :style:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Décembre 2008)

*Lhomme daffaires Bernard Madoff arnaque ses clients de 50 millards de dollars (!!)*

* et BNP Paribas pourrait perdre 350 millions deuros dans laffaire*

Sans commentaire


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Janvier 2009)

*Parachutes dorés : rien ne change ou si peu*


----------

